# bruteforce oil pressure gauge



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

hey guys whats up ant been on in a while bt now that ive started my rebuild in the brute motor for the second time im wandering if anybody has ever installed a oil pressure gauge i found the port by the oil filter for the light on the dash and was wandering is ther anyway to install a oil pressure gauge ther and jus nt have the sending unit goin to the dash. help is appreciated guys.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

People just put a metric brass "T" there and put the light sending unit back in and put the guage sending unit on the other side.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

can the 't' u r refering to be picked up at any hardware store and would u happen to knw what size t i would need. thank for the info.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> can the 't' u r refering to be picked up at any hardware store and would u happen to knw what size t i would need. thank for the info.


Might have a better chance at a good auto supply. Its metric. Not sure what size. Take the sending unit with you so thay can match. Remember the sending unit for the guage also has to fit. Be careful what you buy.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ok thanks i will c what i can find in when i get back to dry land from work. thanks


----------



## snoozin (Nov 12, 2012)

Does any one know what the metric thread pitch T fitting that is needed? I know the oil pressure sensor is likely to be 1/8" NPT.


----------

